# Welcome to the Flashlight Collecting



## Tater Rocket (Oct 3, 2001)

Yep, I can time travel. I knew one day there would be such a forum. Sure, that day is going to be half a year in the future, but I am going to go ahead and welcome you to this forum. Have fun 

Spud


----------



## mikep (Oct 3, 2001)

of course, those folks who use the 'today's active topics' will spot your posts. You'll need to find what time the forum day changes and post like crazy just before forum midnight.


----------



## Mike (Oct 3, 2001)

You were caught by the Mike's.


----------



## Tater Rocket (Oct 3, 2001)

Hehe, surprising people found it that fast. No need to post like mad right before the board's midnight (which happens to be at 2 am for me). I don't particularly care about my post count. I only post when I have something meaningful to say most of the time anyway. Well, that is, other than these two posts  Anyway, if any mods find these, I have a question. Why do the forums not go in order instead of having like 10 empty forums? Guess it does not much matter.


----------



## DavidW (Apr 8, 2002)

BUSTED! I'm now altering your profile to forever read "Posts: 0 "


----------



## Tater Rocket (Apr 8, 2002)

Lol. I never thought that they would eventually be made into an actual forum. Hehe, check out the first post now 

Spud


----------



## earl (Apr 9, 2002)

So, is this a forum for collecting flashlights in general, or more like antique or unusual ones? I mean anybody can go out and get a surefire or some other NEW light, but how about a genuine DELTA BIG BEAM?


----------



## JonSidneyB (Apr 9, 2002)

I'll stick somethink in here tommarow


----------



## JonSidneyB (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey, thats a sharp looking light. Nice!


----------

